# ISO: Blueberry Vinaigrette



## SharonT (Jul 12, 2006)

I have about 3 cups of fresh blueberries and I'd like to put a blueberry vinaigrette with a grilled chicken salad, adding romaine, the fresh berries, blue cheese, onions... (any other suggestions)?  And what about a blueberry vinaigrette?


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

Reminds me of the salad I just had (except I didn't put in onions, and had a different dressing) However, rather than the bleu cheese, I put in some crumbled blueberry stilton - talk about heavenly! When paired with the fresh blueberries, it really was quite tasty!

As for the blueberry vinaigrette, I don't have a recipe I've used, but I'm sure there's someone out there that has. I'd probably put together the blueberries, some white balsamic & perhaps some macademia nut oil. Maybe adding a tiny bit of cinnamon or nutmeg as well, and whip it around in the food processor for a while.

PS - with all those blueberries, here's an interesting recipe I found for you:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/brie-with-blueberry-chutney-6841.html?highlight=blueberry


----------



## SharonT (Jul 12, 2006)

>>>blueberry stilton 
okay - If ONLY I had some of THAT... didn't know there was such.. but great idea.  I will definitely look for it to perfect this Indigo Salad...

I do have the white balsamic... and some shallots.  

Thank you - and thank you so much for the welcome message - I know I'm gonna like it here.  

BLUEBERRY Chutney --   YES!


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2006)

There's a recipe I found for Jkath awhile ago in this forum. Sounds like she didn't make it though.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f24/uses-for-blueberry-vinegar-11166.html?highlight=blueberry+vinegar


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

Whoops! I did make it, but used bleu cheese, as I had some already. I didn't post the recipe though, as it called for blueberry vinegar (which I've since realized is not that easy to find!)

Sharon, I got mine from my favorite market, Trader Joe's. I checked, and while they're in a lot of states, they're sadly not in TN. I'm sorry! You may want to check in with your local "good cheese" places and see if they'll be willing to begin stocking this, though!


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2006)

Or you can go to www.traderjoes.com and see if they're willing to send you a bottle.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 13, 2006)

*Raspberry Vinegarette?*

I am interested if anyone has a recipe for a salad dressing using raspberry syrup.  I have tried to wing it with an oil and vinegar base, but need help with an actual recipe.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 13, 2006)

*This looks really good.*

*Wild Summer Greens with Oregon Blueberries & Tarragon Blue Cheese Blueberry Dressing* (top)​




 Combine fresh wild greens and edible flowers for a light summer salad. Include any of the following: 
Nasturtiums, Johnny Jump-Ups, Day Lilies, Spinach, Shiso, Sweet Cecily, Endive, Arugula, Belgian Endive, Lemon Mint, Beet Greens, Mustard Greens, Tarragon Leaves, Garnish with Red Onion and Orange Wedges. Top with Oregon Blueberries and dressing (as follows): 
Tarragon Blue Cheese Blueberry Salad Dressing 
In a small bowl, combine: 

2 tablespoons blue cheese, crumbled
1 large clove garlic, pressed
1/3 cup blueberry vinegar (purchase ready-made or use recipe that follows)
2 tablespoons, plus ½-cup olive oil
1 teaspoon honey
1 clove chopped shallot
1 tablespoon fresh chopped tarragon
Salt and pepper to taste
Mash together blue cheese into blueberry vinegar until cheese is well incorporated. Pouring slowly, in a steady stream, whisk in the olive oil. Add 1 clove chopped shallot, 1 tablespoon minced fresh tarragon and 1 teaspoon honey. Season to taste with salt and pepper. 
Per serving: 130 calories (1.5% from protein, 96.4% from fat, 5.1% from carbohydrate), 0g protein, 14g fat, 2g carbohydrate, 60mg sodium, 1 mg cholesterol, 34 mg potassium. 
*









*​*Blueberry Vinegar* (top)​
2 pints Oregon blueberries, rinsed and drained
1 quart white vinegar, divided
½-cup granulated sugar
At least two days in advance of use, make blueberry vinegar. Place Oregon blueberries, 1½- cups vinegar and sugar in saucepan; simmer gently for 5 minutes. Cool. Pour into 1½-quart jar with remaining white vinegar. Cover and stand at least 2 days. Strain vinegar as it is used, but do not discard blueberries. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 13, 2006)

Here’s what I did for the blueberry vinaigrette:
1 minced shallot
1 cup fresh blueberries
3 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1/3 cup white balsamic vinegar
¾ cup olive oil
For the salad, I used baby spinach - and some radicchio leaves for garnish– the colors of the salad were amazing (the color of the vinaigrette was exactly that of the radicchio).  Added roasted pecans and a little very thinly sliced purple onion and the blue cheese.  I marinated the chicken in a bottled Honey Lime Raspberry marinade and grilled it, sliced it and drizzled the bb vinaigrette over.  
MANY THANKS, you all, for the suggestions - and for the blueberry vinegar recipes/ sources.  I'm going to keep trying in Memphis for the blueberry Stilton and I hope to find it.  (Although I can’t imagine a more intense blueberry flavor than the salad of last night had!)   
Gretchen - that salad is beautiful, and I do like tarragon... may try that addition next time.   Wonder what my dinner companions would say if I topped the salad with flowers instead of grilled chicken?


----------

